# Oil Change Reset Function - HELP!



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

I changed the oil on the GTO this weekend and tried several times unsucessfully :confused to reset the "oil change" reminder chime. 

I did just as the owners manual says - 
1) Turned key to "on" position 
2) Fully depressed accelerator pedal two times 
3) Turned key back to the "lock/off" position 

After maybe 20 attempts I gave up.:willy: I followed the instructions to the "t" but same result.......turn the car on and the "message center" tells me to get the oil changed:confused . Anyone here have a similar problem or any ideas on how to cure this without a trip to the dealership? 

Thanks in advance. - Scott


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

XV Scott said:


> I changed the oil on the GTO this weekend and tried several times unsucessfully :confused to reset the "oil change" reminder chime.
> 
> I did just as the owners manual says -
> 1) Turned key to "on" position
> ...


typo in book. hit the gas 3 times
several of us have been there done that


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I just push it like 20 times.


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas. I just ran outside (IT IS EFFEN COLD HERE!!!) and reset it using the "press three times method". 

All is well. 

Thanks for the tip!!!arty:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

How cold? I'm off work for the week because of highs of -17.


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Our showroom/shop is directly on the Hudson River so it is like -20 here with the windchill. It is REALLY cold. As soon as you walk outside it is like a punch in the face. Can not wait until spring/summer!!!!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would you go 7k on Mobil1?


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

NICE looking Challenger, XV Scott, is that yours?


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Challenger is "the company car".

I work for XV Motorsports where we build classic musclecars into modern supercars.

Check out our website at 

www.xvmotorsports.com

We specialize in 1968-1972 B-Body and 1970-1974 E-Body Mopars.

We have our own designed, engineered and tested drivetrain, suspension, chassis & braking systems for classic Mopars. Cool stuff!:seeya: 

Mobil One oil changes every 3000 miles.


----------



## primerGTO (Dec 8, 2006)

*Somewhat solved*

The fan would keep on for over fifteen minutes. So I unplugged them. Then I re-plugged them and they turned on. Then I pulled the the high speed fan relay and put it back in. It magically stopped. So I guess it was stuck open, I don't know. It has never done that before. If it happens to anyone this is what I did, if it does it again I guess I change the relay or have any electrician take a look at it.
The funny thing is that then I shut the door and the headlight lights stayed on so I thought nothing of it. After a while they were still on and I simply opened the door and shut it and the head lights turned off. Every once in a while the right door lock get stuck and when I try to lock the car with the key it starts honking. It won't go down manually when this happnes. I simply let it sit there and later on the thing is working perfectly.
I can swear I hear something squeal or slip on the second shift but hey wtf, the car is fun and aside from these little problems tis fine. Maybe the car is possesed or something? If I take it in for service then how can they figure what went wrong if the problem is not exhibiting itself. It is like a window regulator that has not been working for a month and you finally decide to have it changed, to find out that your mechanic calls telling you its working fine. Thanks all.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

XV Scott said:


> Challenger is "the company car".
> 
> I work for XV Motorsports where we build classic musclecars into modern supercars.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cool gig. Lucky you!:cheers


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

It would be nice to be able to program the oil change interval. Being a newbie, I've learned a lot reading through different threads. :cheers


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

I like your car Batman, nice color choice!


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Ninjured said:


> typo in book. hit the gas 3 times
> several of us have been there done that


You also have to get the accelerator pushed 3 times before the Engine Service Light comes on! If you don't it won't work! Very frustrating!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batsallover said:


> It would be nice to be able to program the oil change interval. Being a newbie, I've learned a lot reading through different threads. :cheers


Oil condition is dependent on a lot more than how many RPMs the engine's endured. The oil service time is based off of mileage, speed. engine coolant temps, engine on time intervals and other factors not just mileage.


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for reviving this thread! I've been meaning to search this topic but kept forgetting. And like the OP, I tried like 20 times and its been really making me mad that it wouldn't reset. Damn typo in the manual


----------

